# Chains on Tiguan or Q5?



## Robert~NRW (Aug 31, 2009)

Both the VW Tiguan and Audi Q5 have a suspension spring that rides barely a finger width above the front tires. Has anyone managed to install snow tire chains on the front wheels of either these cars. Not cable chains but the 12mm diamond chains. I can't see how they would work which could limit chain installation to the back wheels only.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Chains on Tiguan or Q5? (Robert~NRW)*

A dedicated set of winter tires may be your best/only option.


----------



## Robert~NRW (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Chains on Tiguan or Q5? (JDriver1.8t)*

Well here is the answer from the VW specs page:
6.5J X 16'' alloy wheel w/ 215/65 R16 H, all season tires (snow chain compatible)
7J X 17'' alloy wheel w / 235/55 R17 H, all season tires
7J X 18'' alloy wheel w / 235/50 R18 H, all season tires
So if you live in the west where the state patrol occasionally requires chains to drive through the passes, tire cables or dinky looking 16" wheels with chains are your only choice.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

There are options, expensive options for chains available that do not need to go behind the wheel:
1. Spikes Spider
2. Thule K-Summit
3. RUD Centrax


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

you forgot...
http://www.autosock.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but seriously... man up and treat your car and your girlfriend right
http://www.nokiantires.com


_Modified by teutoned at 6:22 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_you forgot...
http://www.autosock.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but seriously... man up and treat your car and your girlfriend right
http://www.nokiantires.com

_Modified by teutoned at 6:22 PM 11-2-2009_

ON the Tig forum, he's heard of Nokian WR's as well as WR G2's already.
Anyway... RUD happens to make an "enhanced" version of the autosock. The cloth is reinforced with cables.


----------



## stangmatt66 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Hey All, I just wanted to post my first experience with AutoSocks this weekend in Big Bear Lake, CA. 
The AutoSocks are, in a word, *AWESOME*! I was able to back down my steep, ice and snow-covered driveway without a problem and make it out of my semi-plowed neighborhood with 4-6 inches of snow on the ground. 
Special thanks goes to the Tiguan's amazing traction control system which worked effectively to keep the Tiggy moving forward strongly. I never once felt out of control or afraid of getting stuck. The AutoSocks out-performed my buddy's 2010 RX350 with snow cables. The dumb Toyota traction control kept sending power to the wheel with the least grip!!
Installation of the 'Socks takes 2 minutes per wheel versus 10 minutes of struggling per wheel on my buddy's RX with the cables. Once on, the 'Socks self-center and provide a good amount of extra traction.








I highly recommend these! 
As for how long they'll last I don't know. I'll use them probably once a year, so $85 every couple of years isn't bad.
Thanks to *teutoned* for mentioning them in this post. It's the only reason I knew they existed!


_Modified by stangmatt66 at 12:46 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## MistaRhoi (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: (stangmatt66)*

Hey stangmatt66,
Where did you buy yours? I'm in LA and am planning to use them in Big Bear, Mtn. High, and Mammoth. Do you have 4Motion on your car and were you up there with your stock tires?
Thanks for all the info, I'm really surprised with this product. I'm thinking about getting the Autosocks.
I also found these: http://www.easy-grip.eu/index.php?langue=en
I'm not sure if they sell them in the US. If you know of a place that sells them here, let me know.


_Modified by MistaRhoi at 10:49 AM 2-11-2010_


----------

